# where can i find a smooth edge tart pan?1



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi

I have been looking for a smooth edge tart pan, not the scalloped .. also with a removable bottom in different sizes from like mini tart probably 2" to 8" or 9"

I have seen some pastry shop have tarts with the smooth tart shell look but i have a feeling they use 1" height pastry/cake ring which I don't want because I can't store them properly sitting one top of the other with the pastry at the bottom with no support when moving them.

Do you know any places?


----------

